# free to air



## salaried (8 Sep 2010)

Hello, I am living in the Cork area and am looking to get a free to air box as I prefer a once off payment instead of a bi monthly bill. I am satisfied with the channels described to me by 3 different installers but the cost varies between them. I visited two shops yesterday, The first quoted me 350.00 euro but that included an aerial for the rte channels. The second shop quoted 249.00 euro and can still have rte by using the cable left by UPC , But will have to use two remotes, and the third installer is someone I found in the classified ads in the local paper who quoted a price of 159.00 euro.Anybody particularly in the Cork area that can help I would appreciate it, Thanks.


----------



## Staples (8 Sep 2010)

Salaried

I'm no expert but am looking at the same issue.

My in-laws have the same twin-remote system and it's a bit of a pain.  

It was pointed out to me thatfor that kind of money, you could get a year's subscription to Sky.  After the year, you could cancel your subsciption and you'd be left with just the free-to-air channels, including RTE, TV3, etc.  In this circumstance, you'd need only one remote.

Perhaps some more experienced posters could confirm whether this is an option.


----------



## aristotle (8 Sep 2010)

Do Sky not take back the box if you cancel your subscription?


----------



## manaboutdog (8 Sep 2010)

Sky don't take back the box, but RTE, TV3 & TG4 are not free to air through the sky dish. Once you cancel the subscription, these will become blocked and you'll need to revert to a conventional aerial and also a second remote in order to access them.


----------



## Barney Magoo (8 Sep 2010)

Why not get a combined remote?


----------



## whiskey1 (10 Sep 2010)

i use an old sky box i got from a friend. works great. dont have the irish channels but not bothered as i have the rte aerial anyway.


----------



## roker (23 Sep 2010)

You can set-up the Sky remote Control to operate the TV and the terestial channels ie RTE etc


----------



## NOAH (30 Sep 2010)

why not wait until 31st october and see if tv3 is on the new DTT service and then buy a combo box ie a dtt tuner and a sat tuner,  one remote, need a dish for 28east, and maybe a new aerial.  a neat solution,  

noah


----------



## wishbone (15 Nov 2010)

*We use FTA and Antenna*

Hiya, we use FTA Satellite dish and a small indoor aerial (but we're close to a transmitter) and we get lovely Digital RTE and TV3, TG4 and RTE News channel as well as all the BBCs, ITVs, C4s etc with our dish.  We installed it ourselves.  Bought a sky dish, a lidl receiver and Bob's your uncle.  Whole setup cost us 100e.  You may need a better antenna for your RTEs though depending on where you live.  We use the two remotes, one for RTEs, and one for Dish received channels...it's no big deal when you know it's nice and free!


----------



## Ceist Beag (8 Feb 2011)

foggers you made 6 posts today all recommending this same crowd - would you have any vested interest to declare?


----------



## Finlandia (8 Feb 2011)

Hi Whiskey

I am cancelling my subscription with sky they told me they dont take the boxes back but what use would they be to me if my subscritption has been cancelled (not very techno savvy).  and not sure how i would be able to view channels then.  Thanks


----------



## Leo (9 Feb 2011)

Finlandia said:


> Hi Whiskey
> 
> I am cancelling my subscription with sky they told me they dont take the boxes back but what use would they be to me if my subscritption has been cancelled (not very techno savvy). and not sure how i would be able to view channels then. Thanks


 
How to do this and the channels you will still receive is covered in a number of threads here.
Leo


----------



## tosullivan (18 Feb 2011)

dont see what the big deal is having 2 remotes???

I have one for my TV, one for my sky box and one for my home cinema. Also have another for for my multimedia hard drive...its not like I'm carrying them around with me all day.Press ON and put it down on the table.


----------

